# Latest on the Deepwater Horizon Settlement



## bp-claim.com (Apr 25, 2011)

I feel like I have keep everybody updated in here as this has progressed and I will keep doing so, as you guys are my locals that I want to help out.

Here is the latest information.

1. Submit you claim at the Deepwater Horizon Settlements site and the information you submitted before will be available to you online.

2. Remember to submit for all your claims, location claims, medical claims, boat claims, Federal fishing quota's, Commercial fishing license all the many claims that applies to you guys.

3. If you took a final payment from the GCCF you can still do the settlement for your VoO payment and for any medical payments you have coming

4. When you get the number/Offer back from the Deepwater Horizon Settlement you can take it and sign a release or Opt-Out of the Deepwater Settlement and submit your claim direct to BP 

*Opt Out Deadline is October 1 2012*

5. If you do nothing and its past October 1 2012 you are automatic in the Deepwater Horizon Settlement, you cannot opt out and sue BP

6. Numbers are going to be higher in the start before October 1 2012 when you have an option to Opt out and lower after October 1 2012

7. If you have not gotten an offer before October 1 2012, my non attorney opinion would be to Opt out and keep all your options open.

8. If you sign a release with the GCCF you cannot go in this settlement unless for VoO and Medical

Don't leave any money on the table get these basters for everything they owe you as I think you will need it in the future with what BP did to the Gulf of Mexico.

Hope this helps somebody

Thanks 

jacob


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

so if I am a waterfront property owner am I eligable to file a claim?...Have aheard some chatter about that. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bp-claim.com (Apr 25, 2011)

Yes waterfront claims would have a loss of use and enjoyment claim. Its a calculation base on your property value. I have the same claim in Navarre Beach but I think I will go into the office with my claim or ask my processing attorney to help me with it as its kind of complicated.

thanks
jacob


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Tell me more about this loss of use claim for waterfront property


----------



## bp-claim.com (Apr 25, 2011)

If you have a house or property on the water, could be ocean or some inlets or bays the months from May 2010 to December 2010 you could not use your house or beach as normal because of the oil or oil clean up.

For that reason there is a claim that is called "Loss of Use And Enjoyment" that you can file, but you land/house has to be on the water from New Orleans to the west side of Panama City Beach to have this claim.

As I said before its a very hard claim to calculate so I am not going to start to explain it but it has to do with your tax value from the county.

For these types of claims I would ask for help with an accountant or attorney processing.

Thanks
jacob


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

ocean? the GULF OF MEXICO IS A GULF.


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock (Feb 28, 2010)

*Gulf in an ocean basin*

The *Gulf of Mexico* (Spanish: _Golfo de México_) is an ocean basin largely surrounded by the North American continent and the island of Cuba.[1] It is bounded on the northeast, north and northwest by the Gulf Coast of the United States, on the southwest and south by Mexico, and on the southeast by Cuba.

I guess if all the water dried up it would then just be the ocean basin bounded on the northeast, north and northwest by the Ocean basin Coast of the United States, on the southwest and south by Mexico, and on the southeast by Cuba.

The truth is it is an arm of the Atlantic Ocean:

Mexico, Gulf of, arm of the Atlantic Ocean, c.700,000 sq mi (1,813,000 sq km), SE North America. The Gulf stretches more than 1,100 mi (1,770 km) from west to east and c.800 mi (1,290 km) from north to south. It is bordered by the southeast coast of the United States from Florida to Texas, and the east coast of Mexico from Tamaulipas to Yucatán. Cuba is near the Gulf's entrance. On Cuba's northern side the Gulf is connected with the Atlantic Ocean by the Straits of Florida; on Cuba's southern side it is connected with the Caribbean Sea by the Yucatán Channel. Warm water from the Caribbean enters the Gulf through the Channel, forms a loop current off the U.S. and Mexican coasts, and then exits through the Straits as the Florida Current, becoming the Gulf Stream.

​


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

Boliver T Wheelock said:


> The *Gulf of Mexico* (Spanish: _Golfo de México_) is an ocean basin largely surrounded by the North American continent and the island of Cuba.[1] It is bounded on the northeast, north and northwest by the Gulf Coast of the United States, on the southwest and south by Mexico, and on the southeast by Cuba.
> 
> I guess if all the water dried up it would then just be the ocean basin bounded on the northeast, north and northwest by the Ocean basin Coast of the United States, on the southwest and south by Mexico, and on the southeast by Cuba.
> 
> ...


then it should be called the arm of the atlantic ocean of mexico.


----------



## windfall (Jun 11, 2008)

Settlement offers won't go down after October 1. That is simply an opt-out date. Settlement offers won't change after that date. The settlement is based on formulas. You will be offered the maximum compensation the formula provides. In fact, the claims administrator is required to provide you the maximum amount of compensation provided under the formula even if you calculate the claim in a way to ask for less. All of the information is up at deepwaterhorizonsettlements.com (including a mapping tool that lets you pinpoint the zones you fall into).


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I have been *ANTI *frivilous lawsuits all my life but if BP is paying claims to waterfront homeowners in the name of "Loss of use loss of enjoyment" then are they also going to pay each and every recreational boater for "Loss of use loss of enjoyment" ????? How about locals for "Loss of use loss of enjoyment" of the beach ?????????? Might want to change the deffinition of that payment, because we all had "Loss of use loss of enjoyment" !!!!!!


----------



## bp-claim.com (Apr 25, 2011)

@CCC

I hear you on that, I think BP should pay for loss of my house value to, but they are not going to unless I guess you sue them,.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

You will receive a set amount for waterfront property based upon your property tax for that year.


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

Ocean Master said:


> You will receive a set amount for waterfront property based upon your property tax for that year.


 
What is that amount? Multiples of the tax amount or a precentage of the tax amount?


----------

